# Cannot get rid of the previous owner data and reverts back after flash



## mzshar73 (Jan 9, 2013)

I need serious help...I have tried several different ROM flashs found on XDA site, unrooted and re-rooted with success, each time i wiped dalvik-cache and/or wipe cache and factory reset after each flash...if there was a post on how to fix it I have tried it. LONG STORY SHORT...after all my efforts...each time I reboot the device it reverts back to the previous owners accounts and doesnt show any of the applications I install after the reboot. This is beyond a mystery for me. Im a newbie at this so PLEASE HELP. I hope that I can find information on whether there is a partition that its pulling this information from that I haven't discovered yet.

*DEVICE:*
Verizon Samsung Galaxy 7 (sch-i800) cdma

*FACTS:*
New SD card
New stock ROMs provided by XDA members
Able to Flash and Root to the point where I was able to assign my Google account
This use to be used as a phone on VZW network by previous owner
Facebook application gives errors and never loads..not matter what.

*TOOLS:*
Z4 root
Hemidall
SuperOneClick
SuperUser
Root Explorer
Sqlite Editor
ClockworkMod


----------

